# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  زیست نشر الگو نظام جدید

## .Delaram

سلام من تغییر نظام دادم الان دو فصل از نشر رو خوندم توضیحاتش خیلی زیاده نمیدونم همه ی اینا لازمه یا توضیحات اضافست
کسایی که پارسال الگو استفاده کردند راضی بودند؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط .Delaram


سلام من تغییر نظام دادم الان دو فصل از نشر رو خوندم توضیحاتش خیلی زیاده نمیدونم همه ی اینا لازمه یا توضیحات اضافست
کسایی که پارسال الگو استفاده کردند راضی بودند؟


سلام.
درسنامه رو می فرمایید.درسنامه خوندنش مکروهه*

----------


## melodii

خوندن درسنامه برای زیست خیلی کار درستی نیست چون هم نکات خیلی خیلی زیادی هست و هم زمان بره . بهتره که کتاب درسی رو درست و کامل بخونی و بعدش تست بزنی . از طریق تست هم قسمت های مهم کتاب رو متوجه میشی و هم نکاتی که لازم و ضروری هست رو یاد میگیری

----------


## Mohamad_R

به قول دکتر محمدی  خوندن درسنامه به جز تو ژنتیک خانواده اسپویل تستا محسوب میشه . 

مولف از چیزایی که گفته تست طرح میکنه شما هم میزنی بعد احساس میکنی دیگه فول فولی در حالی که یه ترکیبی خوب بندازن تو سوالای ازمون باختی کلا . درسنامه زیست نخونین

----------


## .Delaram

> به قول دکتر محمدی  خوندن درسنامه به جز تو ژنتیک خانواده اسپویل تستا محسوب میشه . 
> 
> مولف از چیزایی که گفته تست طرح میکنه شما هم میزنی بعد احساس میکنی دیگه فول فولی در حالی که یه ترکیبی خوب بندازن تو سوالای ازمون باختی کلا . درسنامه زیست نخونین


بیخیال درسنامه شدم
تستای نشر خوبن؟ فکر کنم‌ شما نشرو پارسال خوندی

----------


## scorpion2020

> بیخیال درسنامه شدم
> تستای نشر خوبن؟ فکر کنم‌ شما نشرو پارسال خوندی


اگه نسل جدیدشئ داری من دهمشو خوندم عالی بوده منتها به گفته دوستان اصلا درسنامشو نخوندم و نمودار قلب رفتم یه نگاهی انداختم و بعضی وقت ها گفتار های جانوری اخر فصل2تا5 ، 
تستاش عالیه ولی حواست باشه یه سری جاها نظر شخصی داده که کتاب اون حرفو نه تایید میکنه ونه رد ولی اون اومده ازش تستم طرح کرده که شاید از هر 100 تست 1 یا 2 مورد اینجور باشه و خیلی مهم نیست ! ازمون های اخر فصل هاشم که خودش یه موج ازمونه برای خودش و قبل ازمونا خیلی یدرد بخوره هم سراسری هم تالیفی و هم قلمچی داره
البته من دهم ویازدهمشو گرفتم و برای دوازدهم میکرو گرفتم که اونم فوق العادس و شاید اگه میکرو دهم ویازدهمم مثل دوازدهم کار کرده بود اونو میگرفتم 
الگو 10 و11+ میکرو 12

----------


## BARONI

> سلام من تغییر نظام دادم الان دو فصل از نشر رو خوندم توضیحاتش خیلی زیاده نمیدونم همه ی اینا لازمه یا توضیحات اضافست
> کسایی که پارسال الگو استفاده کردند راضی بودند؟


زیست درسنامه خوندن افتضاحه . کتابای نسل جدید و بگیر نمودار درختی داره همونا رو بخونی کفایت میکنه . واقعا عالین بعدش بیا تستاش و بزن امادگی 80 میده اگه میخوای 100 شی ایکیو هم کارکن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بیخیال درسنامه شدم
> تستای نشر خوبن؟ فکر کنم‌ شما نشرو پارسال خوندی




من نشر الگو سه بعدی بود استایلش میخوندم بله ! 


تست های پایش ضعیفه حق النصاف . اما گیاهی تستا برا فهم خوبه  دوازدهم هم اگه  امسال اون سوالات عددی که بود رو حذف کرده باشه اوکیه ولی خوب نیست . غلط دیده میشه .

تو درسایی با استدلال زیاد مثل دینی و زبان و زیست و .... سعی کنین کتابی انتخاب کنین که گروه مولف باشه و یک نفره نباشه تالیفش . اینطوری دست بال مولفا بستس به نوعی که چرت پرت ندن ( چون قرار میزارن مثلا هرکدوم برا هر فصلی x مقدار تست تالیف کنن )

----------


## hassan1400

> سلام من تغییر نظام دادم الان دو فصل از نشر رو خوندم توضیحاتش خیلی زیاده نمیدونم همه ی اینا لازمه یا توضیحات اضافست
> کسایی که پارسال الگو استفاده کردند راضی بودند؟


سوالای ترکیبیش جدا نیست شما که تغییر نظامی هستین مشکلی نبوده براتون این مورد؟

----------


## .Delaram

> من نشر الگو سه بعدی بود استایلش میخوندم بله ! 
> 
> 
> تست های پایش ضعیفه حق النصاف . اما گیاهی تستا برا فهم خوبه  دوازدهم هم اگه  امسال اون سوالات عددی که بود رو حذف کرده باشه اوکیه ولی خوب نیست . غلط دیده میشه .
> 
> تو درسایی با استدلال زیاد مثل دینی و زبان و زیست و .... سعی کنین کتابی انتخاب کنین که گروه مولف باشه و یک نفره نباشه تالیفش . اینطوری دست بال مولفا بستس به نوعی که چرت پرت ندن ( چون قرار میزارن مثلا هرکدوم برا هر فصلی x مقدار تست تالیف کنن )


تصمیم گرفتم فقط تستاشو بزنم امیدوارم پشیمون نشم بعدا تاجایی ک یادمه برا قدیم سطح تستاش خوب بود

----------


## .Delaram

> سوالای ترکیبیش جدا نیست شما که تغییر نظامی هستین مشکلی نبوده براتون این مورد؟


نه چه مشکلی کتابا همونان مفاهیم هموناس فقط کلی حذفیات داره و اسما تغییر کرده

----------


## Mohamad_R

> تصمیم گرفتم فقط تستاشو بزنم امیدوارم پشیمون نشم بعدا تاجایی ک یادمه برا قدیم سطح تستاش خوب بود




فکر کنم کنارش  فصل ازمون هم بزنین سوالات استاندارد رو ببینین . یا فاگوزیست

----------


## mohammad1381

حتما کنارش یا بعد از اون یه کتاب سطح بالاتر مثل آی کیو استفاده کنید

----------


## .Delaram

> حتما کنارش یا بعد از اون یه کتاب سطح بالاتر مثل آی کیو استفاده کنید


من برا قدیم آی کیو زدم راضی نبودم

----------


## .Delaram

> فکر کنم کنارش  فصل ازمون هم بزنین سوالات استاندارد رو ببینین . یا فاگوزیست


مرسی فاگو رو میبینم برا دوازدهم ک نشر نمیزنم احتمالا میکرو بزنم یا خیلی سبز

----------


## mohammad1381

> من برا قدیم آی کیو زدم راضی نبودم


نویسندش فرق کرده،در کل من میگم خوبه که یه کتاب سطح بالاتر از میکرو و خیلی سبز داشته باشید(فاگو هم خوبه ولی برای بعد عید باشه بهتره)

----------


## .Delaram

> نویسندش فرق کرده،در کل من میگم خوبه که یه کتاب سطح بالاتر از میکرو و خیلی سبز داشته باشید(فاگو هم خوبه ولی برای بعد عید باشه بهتره)


مرسیی

----------


## .Delaram

:Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------

